

LibreOffice under the hood: progress to 5.0 - k8tte
https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2015-08-05-under-the-hood-5-0.html

======
oever
The continual code clean-ups are very nice to read about. With the added
interoperability improvements LibreOffice will surely increase its market
share.

~~~
davidgerard
It's already claiming download numbers equal or better to Apache OpenOffice,
at last. And when the full Android version (not just a viewer) is finally
released, it should be _enormously_ popular.

------
agumonkey
Always a delight to see how much fixes are made to LO.

Btw ReleaseNotes :
[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.0](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.0)

~~~
Asbostos
Yes. Unpredictable bugs have been my major concern with it forever. I'm never
confident that it hasn't silently deleted some pictures from my documents or
break the pagination. So I use all sorts of dirty hacks to try to detect
corruption. It used to do that quite often. So it's great to see they're
finally taking bugs seriously.

